
Bitcoin still fooling buyers into believing those 200%+ gains are coming back - ourmandave
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bitcoin-still-fooling-buyers-into-believing-those-200-plus-gains-are-coming-back-2018-11-16
======
asynchrony
Mt.Gox manipulated the price upwards then insiders stole the coins in the last
bubble. Now the fraud is more distributed, but it's pretty much the same
story. There's a lot more scrutiny this time around. "Fool me twice" and all
that. Let's watch it all unfold and not make too many predictions.

------
leowoo91
Well, media is still fooling people about what is right or wrong.

------
hndamien
It kept fooling them in 2014 as well.

